# Free Neurostim Samples For Everyone!



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]Just want everyone to know that Bulk Nutrition.com, Bodybuiling.com and Netrition will be getting our first product, Neurostim, around 2 weeks from now. I'd like for all of you to get a free sample from us. All you have to do is go to http://www.scivation.com and register to receive a free sample of Neurostim. If you guys have ANY questions about the product I'll be happy to answer them. 


 Thanks!
 Marc Lobliner[/font]


----------



## Monolith (Aug 18, 2004)

Good stuff.  Thanks, Marc.


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 18, 2004)

I have a question.  Please post the exact amounts for:

"Specific amounts of Choline, Tyrosine and ALCAR"
&
"Proprietary Blend of Huperzine A, DMAE and Vinpocetine"


----------



## MikeLawry (Aug 18, 2004)

it sounds good, but the fact sheet doesn't contain many facts.
By the way, how many servings does the free sample include?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 18, 2004)

I would like to endorse Marc as a solid business man and all around swell guy.

Unfortunately I can't endorse the product since he has been too cheap to send me any.


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I would like to endorse Marc as a solid business man and all around swell guy.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't endorse the product since he has been too cheap to send me any.


 I don't even have product--we have been severely backordered since our first shipment got destroyed in trainsit!

 In a couple weeks, we'll stimulate your mind.


 Marc


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> I have a question.  Please post the exact amounts for:
> 
> "Specific amounts of Choline, Tyrosine and ALCAR"
> &
> "Proprietary Blend of Huperzine A, DMAE and Vinpocetine"


 We list the overall amount of the blend, but will not give out the exact amounts of each compound to avoid copycats.

 Just trust that it was designed with the help of our qualified advisory board.


 Thanks!


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

MikeLawry said:
			
		

> it sounds good, but the fact sheet doesn't contain many facts.
> By the way, how many servings does the free sample include?


  1 serving.

  The fact sheet gives an overview and the research page should be up shortly.


  Marc


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2004)

Canada Legality?

Probably a dumb question, we all know everything is illegal up here


----------



## MikeLawry (Aug 18, 2004)

even cocaine? pffff.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 18, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> I have a question.  Please post the exact amounts for:
> 
> "Specific amounts of Choline, Tyrosine and ALCAR"
> &
> "Proprietary Blend of Huperzine A, DMAE and Vinpocetine"


 You realize that this defeats the entire purpose of creating a proprietary blend, yes?


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 18, 2004)

I realize, but I don't care.    It fails to satisfy my curiousity as a conscious supplement user    I'll take the free sample though


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Scivation said:
			
		

> Just trust that it was designed with the help of our qualified advisory board.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2004)

there is nothing wrong with listing your ingrediants as a proprietary blend, and there are good reasons for doing so, depending on the type of supplement.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Prince, do you have a "qualified advisory board"?


----------



## redspy (Aug 18, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Hey Prince, do you have a "qualified advisory board"?


 That would be his wife.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> there is nothing wrong with listing your ingrediants as a proprietary blend, and there are good reasons for doing so, depending on the type of supplement.


There are two good reasons that I can think of: 1)Protect your product 2)Hide the quantity of ingredients so you can skimp on the expensive stuff. It is all too common in "proprietary blends" that there are lots of ingredients that make the product look good, but in minuscule amounts, those ingredients are useless. All you have to do is put in a ton of caffeine at the expensive of other ingredients and people will buy it because they can "feel" it working.


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Canada Legality?
> 
> Probably a dumb question, we all know everything is illegal up here


 ALCAR is not allowed to be imported. It will be available up there in certain stores though....


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

>


 I doubt that Jim Stoppani, Doug Kalman and Jose Antonio would put their names behind something they don't believe in. They are all at the top of their profession.

 Just try it and if you like it, buy it.


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> There are two good reasons that I can think of: 1)Protect your product 2)Hide the quantity of ingredients so you can skimp on the expensive stuff. It is all too common in "proprietary blends" that there are lots of ingredients that make the product look good, but in minuscule amounts, those ingredients are useless. All you have to do is put in a ton of caffeine at the expensive of other ingredients and people will buy it because they can "feel" it working.


  Neurostim is caffeine-free.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Hey Prince, do you have a "qualified advisory board"?



yeah, it consists of one person, me.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Scivation said:
			
		

> Neurostim is caffeiene-free.


I know. I keep getting advertisements for it in the mail. I am not saying it is not a good product as I have no basis to pass judgement, but the "you will have to trust us" line is not very convincing in the supplement industry. Hey, it made a lot of guys with good marketing filthy rich, though. You aren't hiding Bill Philips back there, are you?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I know. I keep getting advertisements for it in the mail. I am not saying it is not a good product as I have no basis to pass judgement, but the "you will have to trust us" line is not very convincing in the supplement industry. Hey, it made a lot of guys with good marketing filthy rich, though. You aren't hiding Bill Philips back there, are you?



Your right, its not very convincing.  However if TP is willing to put his name out to say its worth a shot, I am game.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, it consists of one person, me.


Just wear one of those white lab coats and have your picture taken with some bifocals hanging off your nose and a serious look on your face. Maybe hold up a test tube of neon purple stuff, staring intensely at it. Hey, are those models in the MuscleTech adds? They look like serious scientists to me.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Scivation said:
			
		

> I doubt that Jim Stoppani, Doug Kalman and Jose Antonio would put their names behind something they don't believe in. They are all at the top of their profession.


 Well, now that I have seen their pictures, I know they are not models.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your right, its not very convincing.  However if TP is willing to put his name out to say its worth a shot, I am game.



As I said, I have yet to try it, but I can and will vouch for Marc's character.

I agree, proprietary blends can be a way to fool the consumer.  So one should stay clear of proprietary blends unless there is trust in the manufacturer.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, I know thats what you meant.  If you had tried it, it probably wouldnt work anyway


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I know. I keep getting advertisements for it in the mail. I am not saying it is not a good product as I have no basis to pass judgement, but the "you will have to trust us" line is not very convincing in the supplement industry. Hey, it made a lot of guys with good marketing filthy rich, though. You aren't hiding Bill Philips back there, are you?


 What ads in the mail? We have not done any direct marketing mailings...yet.

 The "trust us" was not a line, I was simply defending why I labeled it a proprietary blend and assuring you that the amounts were selected by our well-qualified advirsory board. If you look at the total in each blend, it is obvious that there is enough of each ingredient.

 I understand why people are jaded in this industry, which is why I'd like you to try it. If you like it, buy it. If not, you don't have to.


 Marc


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 18, 2004)

I got a Neurostim flyer with my last bulknutrition order.


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

If its free, its for me.  I dont care what you put in it!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I agree, proprietary blends can be a way to fool the consumer.  So one should stay clear of proprietary blends unless there is trust in the manufacturer.



Not sure I agree 100% with that. 

I chose to list my ingrediants as a proprietary blend, however with my "new & improved formula" that will be coming out (not for another month or two)  along with a new product label, I plan to list exact mg's of each ingrediant. (not that I was skimping on any ingrediants, cause I did not) 

My reasons are the next version will be my final formula, and I am tired of people sending me emails asking mg's of ingrediants.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Scivation said:
			
		

> What ads in the mail? We have not done any direct marketing mailings...yet.


Every package from bulknutrition.com for months on end. I was not accusing you are your company of any wrong-doing or lousy product making. One look at the "fact" sheet shows that you make extremely bold claims and reveal little real facts. I understand that you must protect your product, and I agree that one must trust a manufacturer to produce a quality product. The fact that you are urging people to try a free sample before buying is reassuring. How many servings are in a sample?


----------



## MikeLawry (Aug 18, 2004)

I think he told me there is 1 serving per sample before.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2004)

MikeLawry said:
			
		

> I think he told me there is 1 serving per sample before.



which is pretty typical, I do not think I have ever received a single sample that was more than 1 serving.


----------



## MikeLawry (Aug 18, 2004)

but really, what can one serving do to help determine whether or not the product is right for me? Some products take days or even weeks to get in so one serving is really like a taste test or something. So I guess I'll wait until more people's tried it and then try to determine the products pro's and con's.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Not sure I agree 100% with that.
> 
> I chose to list my ingrediants as a proprietary blend, however with my "new & improved formula" that will be coming out (not for another month or two)  along with a new product label, I plan to list exact mg's of each ingrediant. (not that I was skimping on any ingrediants, cause I did not)
> 
> My reasons are the next version will be my final formula, and I am tired of people sending me emails asking mg's of ingrediants.



Your changing the ingredients in Anabolic Matrix Rx?  Is this why you want me to buy a case


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> I got a Neurostim flyer with my last bulknutrition order.


 Not in the mail, included with order.


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

MikeLawry said:
			
		

> but really, what can one serving do to help determine whether or not the product is right for me? Some products take days or even weeks to get in so one serving is really like a taste test or something. So I guess I'll wait until more people's tried it and then try to determine the products pro's and con's.


 If you feel increased energy and mental focus, you may want to buy more! I stand behind Neurostim and feel that people will like it if they try it.


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> which is pretty typical, I do not think I have ever received a single sample that was more than 1 serving.



Vitalstate sent me a whole box full of creatine and protein bar samples.  I agree its not typical, but it really does help a person determine if the product works for them.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Scivation said:
			
		

> Not in the mail, included with order.


The order came in the mail, Mr. Fucking Marketing Guy. Just got one about 30 minutes ago. Get that guy's cock out of your ear and address the concerns of your potential customers instead of wordplay. I don't like you either.   You obviously just made that comment to bump this thread. Any press is good press, right?


----------



## MikeLawry (Aug 18, 2004)

how much is this stuff? I went to all the websites under "retailers" and they're all out of stock already and they price they all offer is "$0.00" ????


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your changing the ingredients in Anabolic Matrix Rx?  Is this why you want me to buy a case



No, I am not changing the ingrediants, I am just tweaking the formula a bit.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> No, I am not changing the ingrediants, I am just tweaking the formula a bit.



So how obsolete will the old formula become?  I mean is the new formula that much better?

I guess it doesnt matter too much, since I feel the old formula worked fine..


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The order came in the mail, Mr. Fucking Marketing Guy. Just got one about 30 minutes ago. Get that guy's cock out of your ear and address the concerns of your potential customers instead of wordplay. I don't like you either.   You obviously just made that comment to bump this thread. Any press is good press, right?



This is getting good!


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

It wouldn't help for him to say that the current "formula" is obsolete to any degree. But, it is good to announce that improvements are on the way. So, my understanding is that the ingredients remain the same; the amounts of the ingredients change.


----------



## MikeLawry (Aug 18, 2004)

So this anabolic matrix rx is like a natural Meth 1 test without the side effects?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

MikeLawry said:
			
		

> So this anabolic matrix rx is like a natural Meth 1 test without the side effects?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

MikeLawry said:
			
		

> So this anabolic matrix rx is like a natural Meth 1 test without the side effects?



Its a high quality tribulis product.  Jesus..


----------



## redspy (Aug 18, 2004)

How topical.  Here I am opening my latest box of goodies from Bulknutrition and guess what I find, a Neurostim brochure!  

The only Neuro stimulator I trust is a good book.


----------



## redspy (Aug 18, 2004)

MikeLawry said:
			
		

> So this anabolic matrix rx is like a natural Meth 1 test without the side effects?


Mike, just a friendly word of advice: invest some time in research before you pose dumb questions.  If you research and come back here with a few gaps in your knowledge people will be happy to help, but people won't spoon feed you.  Brew up some coffee and spend some hours browsing this board and others, it will be time well spent.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its a high quality tribulis product.  Jesus..



right, along with some anti-estrogen compounds.


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 18, 2004)

i think listing a combination of otherwise generic components as a "proprietary blend" adds to products fishiness and works against both the buyer and the manufacturer.  The reason I want to know the exact mg's is because I essentially already take things like ALCAR and DMAE.  The only reason why I would look into a product like Neurostim is purely because of economics.  If the product contains the ingredients I want per serving and is cheaper then buying all ingredients separately, then I'll definately get it.  For example, I started buying XtremeFormulation's ICE after I did some simple math in my head after reading what was inside that supp and it turned out cheaper/more convinient then buying BCAA's separately.  But that's just my way of thinking...


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 18, 2004)

In any case, you'll have to cough up more factual data about your product, pal.    There, I said it...


----------



## Vieope (Aug 18, 2004)

_Ships international? _


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> i think listing a combination of otherwise generic components as a "proprietary blend" adds to products fishiness and works against both the buyer and the manufacturer.


 It should work against the manufacturer more than it does. I always find a "proprietary blend" to be evasive. Not good for this consumer. The masses don't care, though, so they get away with it.


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The order came in the mail, Mr. Fucking Marketing Guy. Just got one about 30 minutes ago. Get that guy's cock out of your ear and address the concerns of your potential customers instead of wordplay. I don't like you either.  You obviously just made that comment to bump this thread. Any press is good press, right?


 I'm sorry that I upset you. About the any press is good press, that is not true nor do I believe that philosophy. I made the comment in jest and not to bump the thread. 

 What concerns have I not addressed and what have I said to make you use that angry little red guy unhappy face? Bulk Nutrition put my brochure in orders, just as they do with SAN brchures and have done with other companies. We did that to help drive up consumer awareness through a retailer.


 Marc


----------



## Scivation (Aug 18, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> In any case, you'll have to cough up more factual data about your product, pal.    There, I said it...


 The amounts are proprietary for a reason, just like Avant Labs' and BSN's products.

 If you'd like to try a sample, please do. If not, that's understood.


----------



## stu_20_uk (Aug 19, 2004)

will i recieve a free sample in the uk?

im reserving judgement until iv tried it


----------



## stu_20_uk (Aug 19, 2004)

MikeLawry said:
			
		

> So this anabolic matrix rx is like a natural Meth 1 test without the side effects?


oh dear


----------



## Monolith (Aug 19, 2004)

This is fucking retarded. Proprietary blends allow someone to use their own ingenuity combined with old materials to come up with a "new" product. Asking for the exact amounts of each ingredient is like asking that "someone" to give you all their work for free.  I mean, would you ask for the ratios in the Leptigen series? After all, Par Deus & gang only revolutionized supplement science with the articles on Leptin. Who the fuck are they to keep their blend hidden? Whats a few thousand hours of research between friends?

 "Well you might be on to something with this combination... but tell me what the exact ratio's are so i can try it and decide if its cheaper for me to just make on my own before paying for yours, ok?"

 I cant fuckin roll 'em hard enough.


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh boooo hooooo....


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 19, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Asking for the exact amounts of each ingredient is like asking that "someone" to give you all their work for free.


If these were my choices:

Product #1: Clenbuterol 200 mg/ml
Product #2: Clenbuterol (We don't want to tell you how much is in there--just trust us that is the best you can buy)

The choice wouldn't be hard. Same goes for every supplement I take. I wan't to know what I am dealing with. I agree that they have to protect their recipe, but as a consumer I'd rather be more informed.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2004)

you know, you are really disregarding the fact that he is willing to mail out free samples of his product (this is not cheap to do), that alone displays a lot of integrity and confidence in the formula...give the guy a break already, he has his reasons for not disclosing exact mg's.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 19, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I understand that you must protect your product, and I agree that one must trust a manufacturer to produce a quality product. The fact that you are urging people to try a free sample before buying is reassuring.


 I gave him a break.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If these were my choices:
> 
> Product #1: Clenbuterol 200 mg/ml
> Product #2: Clenbuterol (We don't want to tell you how much is in there--just trust us that is the best you can buy)
> ...



No offense, but that is a retarded example.

Do you see any products that sell protein without disclosing the quantity?  No.

Do you sell any single ingredient products available without disclosing the quantity?  No.

Legitimate companies use proprietary blends for legitimate reasons.  This occurs when a company uses new/novel/previously ignored compounds and/or where several compounds have synergistic effects.  And this occurs when the product is effective and will be quickly copied unless it is difficult to do so.

Sure, it will eventually get copied anyway, but there has to be some way to protect novel "property".

On the other hand, there are many proprietary formulas that are bunk, and so in general it is good to be wary.


----------



## redspy (Aug 21, 2004)

If a proprietary blend is a critical point of difference for a supplement company they should apply for a patent just like SNAC Systems, Inc did for their crappy ZMA process/formulation.

 When companies labor the point of proprietary blends and offer limited information to consumers they end up sounding like MuscleTech.  The fact is consumers are very wary about dietary supplements and for good reason.  This is probably more true in the bodybuilding market where 80%+ of the supplements are ineffective or junk. 

 I'm not saying Neurostim is junk, it's probably a good product but I don't have all the facts to make a conclusive judgment.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 21, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> No offense, but that is a retarded example.
> 
> Do you see any products that sell protein without disclosing the quantity?  No.


As I stated various times on this thread, I understand the reasoning for withholding the quantity of ingredients by calling it "proprietary", and therefore protecting the product from copycats. I never said they shouldn't do it or that it was unethical or anything like that. My point was this: as a consumer, I would prefer to know how much of a given ingredient I am consuming. You use protein in your example. There are whey blends that brag about having some hydrolyzed, some ultra-filtered, some ion-exchange, and some micro-filtered whey mixed together. But, they don't specify how much of each. Some do, some don't. My Optimum Nutrition 100% whey doesn't say how much of each is in it. I'm sure the info can be found, but ON didn't bother to put the amounts on my package. I'd be willing to bet that the cheaper wheys are much more prominent. I believe this make your example a little more retarded than mine. At least I didn't answer my own question wrong.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> If a proprietary blend is a critical point of difference for a supplement company they should apply for a patent just like SNAC Systems, Inc did for their crappy ZMA process/formulation.
> 
> When companies labor the point of proprietary blends and offer limited information to consumers they end up sounding like MuscleTech.  The fact is consumers are very wary about dietary supplements and for good reason.  This is probably more true in the bodybuilding market where 80%+ of the supplements are ineffective or junk.
> 
> I'm not saying Neurostim is junk, it's probably a good product but I don't have all the facts to make a conclusive judgment.



Patent's are slow, expensive, and offer very little protection in the world of dietary supplements.  Its a sad but true fact.


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Aug 23, 2004)

I tried it! It taste like a cool glass of lemonade. I enjoyed it.

Made my workouts much better and more intense too.

Dont take my word for it......You have to try it for yourself. 

The first time I tried it, I knew it was working!

Give it a shot...its a free sample!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 21, 2004)

mine arrived today (pretty fast).  haven't tried it yet.  i'll post when i do.

anyone else used their sample yet?  how was it?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

I got mine 2 days ago.  Havent used it yet lol

I will use it tomorrow before leg day.


----------



## V Player (Sep 21, 2004)

I just won a full tub of it at an "auction" on another board. I'll let you all know how it works. Got a full tub for 10 bucks and free shipping. *grin*


----------



## V Player (Sep 25, 2004)

Day two of my Neurostim use. So far all I get is - excuse me, ladies -.........*ehem*....... "the runs". Almost immediately afterwards too. Within the hour, Id say. No notice in alertness or anything. Just......runs.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2004)

got mine too, have not tried yet.

one thing I wonder about samples is if they make the samples much more potent than the real product so when you use the sample it works great and then you buy it.

my samples of VPX Redline seemed much more potent than the actual product.


----------



## V Player (Sep 25, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *one thing I wonder about samples is if they make the samples much more potent than the real product so when you use the sample it works great and then you buy it.*
> my samples of VPX Redline seemed much more potent than the actual product.


Now THATS a thought!!........dang. That explains a lot.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 25, 2004)

Where is Scivation now? Smart ass.


----------



## V Player (Sep 25, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Where is Scivation now? Smart ass.


Do what, now? LOL.....did I do sumin?


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 25, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Day two of my Neurostim use. So far all I get is - excuse me, ladies -.........*ehem*....... "the runs". Almost immediately afterwards too.



It's likely the huperzine.


----------



## V Player (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok. Thought Id re-vive this thread with some news, simply because I promised.



Im almost finished with the tub of Neurostim that I won for 10 bucks. Im not impressed.


No mental alertness, no energy, no nothing. As a matter of fact, I was able to take a kick ass nap the other day an hour after taking some. 






Oh, but the runs did stop


----------

